# MY CIVIL WAR SURVIVAL STORY IN MIDDLE EAST 2 .... what is group preparing?



## eng1omar (May 12, 2014)

From my experiment i came out with the idea of group preparing , the idea is simple : along our long human history we were able to survive any disaster by cooperation in facing danger . we are social live beings that is we are.
In peace times if stayed alone for along time you will be crazy .. what about facing civil war alone , i saw some stubbed and selfish men who choosed not to trust or cooperate with anybody and faced the civil war in a underground bunker full with all needs and it ended up with each of them to loose his mind .
so you have to cooperate with your friends or neighbors in preparing to any disaster and facing it .What i mean by group is the town or block or neighborhood you live in.
why neighbors ? 
1-Because they are the closest to you .
2- With them you share the same spot of our plant .

So on huge part of group preparing is to keep your relations with your neighbors excellent - they say that close neighbor is helpful than far brother- and start now coordinating security preparing with them .
what we want from group preparing that our neighborhood will act as one unit in the crisis.

ACCORDING TO WHAT I SAW IN THE LAST 3 YEARS COOPERATION IN PREPARING IS BOOSTING THE CHANCE OF SURVIVAL FOR EVERY ONE IN THE GROUP

see you ... and thank you Geek999 for your warm welcome .

For any questions send email to me : [email protected]


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I call that circling the wagons. It works if one doesn't have a bunch of neighbors from hell. We're thankful to have neighbors that are prep minded and we look out for one another. Some on this site live in remote places and have conditioned themselves to a solitary environment but certainly most of us really do need companionship or we don't fare too well.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you for coming back and posting more info.

Welcome to the forum and thank you for sharing.


----------



## eng1omar (May 12, 2014)

Viking said:


> I call that circling the wagons. It works if one doesn't have a bunch of neighbors from hell. We're thankful to have neighbors that are prep minded and we look out for one another. Some on this site live in remote places and have conditioned themselves to a solitary environment but certainly most of us really do need companionship or we don't fare too well.


viking ! my English is not too good to understand some of your word like "solitary" , any way you have to try with your neighbors and if they don't care to any possible future crisis .. God be with you !!!


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I visited his site and he did have this to say. It appears his English online is better than his postings English.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Gorup preparing is all about finding cooperation between you and other individuals in your town or city. Its all about preparing the society or at least your neighborhood before even preparing yourself in other words you have to do these deadly important steps :

1-First of all and before buying any food or something is to make friends !!! yes .. friends make a lot of them every where and this is good for your social life even in “peace” times.

2-Make strong connections with your neighbors before any one else ,neighbors with good relations between themselves have strong chance to survive and reproduce also !.

3-Be ready to give help to any body wherever and whenever this is good for you before him>
i know somebody in my town spent a lot of money in buying food and gun and a munitions and he built huge underground bunker but he was alone and guess what ! he really lost his mind a and died alone."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sounds good so far, other people have broadcast the same message and some members and other forums were offended. I agree that no one survives alone for long, especially a civil war or regional event.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

eng1omar said:


> viking ! my English is not too good to understand some of your word like "solitary" , any way you have to try with your neighbors and if they don't care to any possible future crisis .. God be with you !!!


Solitary would describe someone living way away from civilization, like a fur trapper in cold Northern regions of countries, way away from populated areas.


----------



## eng1omar (May 12, 2014)

Viking said:


> I've done so much with so little for so long that I can do almost anything with nothing.


 What does this means?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

eng1omar said:


> What does this means?


Here in the US and Canada it is common for people to live in the wilderness like Alaska or the tundra like areas to hunt and trap animals for their fur to sell. These people normally live alone or with just their small family separated from others by hundreds to thousands of miles.


----------



## eng1omar (May 12, 2014)

Grimm said:


> Here in the US and Canada it is common for people to live in the wilderness like Alaska or the tundra like areas to hunt and trap animals for their fur to sell. These people normally live alone or with just their small family separated from others by hundreds to thousands of miles.


i owe you grimm thanks


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

eng1omar said:


> What does this means?


It's a saying I took for myself many years ago, it has to do with the fact that I have often done things by making my own tools when I didn't have them or could not afford them. It's figuring how to move an object that would take a machine to move it, without renting machine or paying for someone that has a machine to do it. Making do with what little I have on hand and getting the job done.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Grimm said:


> Here in the US and Canada it is common for people to live in the wilderness like Alaska or the tundra like areas to hunt and trap animals for their fur to sell. These people normally live alone or with just their small family separated from others by hundreds to thousands of miles.


 You did a much better job explaining this than I did, thanks.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Viking said:


> You did a much better job explaining this than I did, thanks.


Since English is not the OP's primary language I had to think the best way to explain was as you would a child. Small words and in great detail.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Humor tends to translate poorly as well. Don't forget the emoticons!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> Humor tends to translate poorly as well. Don't forget the emoticons!


Point taken.

I do think that we may have our work cut out for us trying to get the OP to understand why preppers in the states don't work in large groups or communities.

I guess here in the US we have lost any sense of community and compassion we once had.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Point taken.
> 
> I do think that we may have our work cut out for us trying to get the OP to understand why preppers in the states don't work in large groups or communities.
> 
> I guess here in the US we have lost any sense of community and compassion we once had.


I think that is quite different depending on how urbanized an area you live in. My impression so far is he is in what we would consider a rural community. I am hoping we can get some insight on how they became organized. Did they actually prep, or just organize once it became obvious things were spinning out of control?

Clearly we have very different experiences.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Grimm said:


> ...to get the OP to understand why preppers in the states don't work in large groups or communities...I guess here in the US we have lost any sense of community and compassion we once had...


Or, perhaps because some of us are still staunch individualists and self reliant. Maybe our instruction/argument should center on self resourcefulness, self reliance, self resilience, etc. Sometimes a man or woman must stand alone because of circumstances.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Point taken.
> 
> I do think that we may have our work cut out for us trying to get the OP to understand why preppers in the states don't work in large groups or communities.
> 
> I guess here in the US we have lost any sense of community and compassion we once had.


I think a big part of the reason is paranoia.

All this OPSEC ******** is just counter productive and a real toxic way to approach the problem.

Tribes survive not secretive individuals.

Take me for example.
I have lots of food and water and I am just dripping with tactical firearms and I have a LOT of serious skill with them.

Still my survival chances in a serious long term event are near zero since I dont have a tribe.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Point taken.
> 
> I do think that we may have our work cut out for us trying to get the OP to understand why preppers in the states don't work in large groups or communities.
> 
> I guess here in the US we have lost any sense of community and compassion we once had.





Geek999 said:


> I think that is quite different depending on how urbanized an area you live in. My impression so far is he is in what we would consider a rural community. I am hoping we can get some insight on how they became organized. Did they actually prep, or just organize once it became obvious things were spinning out of control?
> 
> Clearly we have very different experiences.





VoorTrekker said:


> Or, perhaps because some of us are still staunch individualists and self reliant. Maybe our instruction/argument should center on self resourcefulness, self reliance, self resilience, etc. Sometimes a man or woman must stand alone because of circumstances.





BlueZ said:


> I think a big part of the reason is paranoia.
> 
> All this OPSEC ******** is just counter productive and a real toxic way to approach the problem.
> 
> ...


I live in gangland.

I see the thugs driving in cars and trucks that cost more than the rental houses they are destroying, while their wives/mistresses and whomever else are ahead of me in the express lane at the grocery store whipping out those WIC coupons. And I've got the thugged out half-way house shopping there buying 10 carts FULL of stuff I can't afford to buy... where'd they get that? Oh yeah? Another program I(we all) subsidize.

If anyone thinks I have, want, or need.... "community" with these... I'll be nice, "people"... yeahhhhhhh, I don't see that being huge on my priority list.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> I live in gangland.
> 
> I see the thugs driving in cars and trucks that cost more than the rental houses they are destroying, while their wives/mistresses and whomever else are ahead of me in the express lane at the grocery store whipping out those WIC coupons. And I've got the thugged out half-way house shopping there buying 10 carts FULL of stuff I can't afford to buy... where'd they get that? Oh yeah? Another program I(we all) subsidize.
> 
> If anyone thinks I have, want, or need.... "community" with these... I'll be nice, "people"... yeahhhhhhh, I don't see that being huge on my priority list.


I forgot to use the sarcasm font on my post...
vract:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I forgot to use the sarcasm font on my post...
> vract:


meh...

it's really not about sarcasm smileys, but I think I understand what you're getting at. I'm just so disgusted about how we've mismanaged so many things as a nation, including immigration and guest worker problems. If there was a way for someone to make money on this without corruption and screwing over people in the process they'd be a zillionaire.

what we get instead is... "good .government" Now that statement alone is deserving of


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

VoorTrekker said:


> Or, perhaps because some of us are still staunch individualists and self reliant. Maybe our instruction/argument should center on self resourcefulness, self reliance, self resilience, etc. Sometimes a man or woman must stand alone because of circumstances.


There is nothing to instruct or argue until we find out what he has to say.



BlueZ said:


> I think a big part of the reason is paranoia.
> 
> All this OPSEC ******** is just counter productive and a real toxic way to approach the problem.
> 
> ...


Which places you in agreement with the OP and everyone else, but how do you get over the hurdle of getting a "tribe" without unacceptable levels of risk?

If we take the OP at face value, we have someone who was involved in forming a 100 person group that actually went through a collapse. How did that come about?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> If we take the OP at face value, we have someone who was involved in forming a 100 person group that actually went through a collapse. How did that come about?


Funny how we still haven't gotten any details about this yet...


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Funny how we still haven't gotten any details about this yet...


We have language barriers and possiby time zone differences to overcome.


----------



## eng1omar (May 12, 2014)

BlueZ said:


> Tribes survive not secretive individuals.
> 
> .


tanks these are great words from you bluez group preparing simply is to make our tribe


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> We have language barriers and possiby time zone differences to overcome.


I understand this 100%. I just see the OP avoiding answering most of the questions asked of him.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I understand this 100%. I just see the OP avoiding answering most of the questions asked of him.


I have a daily communication challenge, as my wife's first language is not English. He may not yet understand the questions. This is easy in comparison to daily life in my household.


----------



## eng1omar (May 12, 2014)

you are right geek 
what is OP ?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

eng1omar said:


> you are right geek
> what is OP ?


OP stands for Original Poster. In this post it refers to you.


----------



## eng1omar (May 12, 2014)

Grimm said:


> OP stands for Original Poster. In this post it refers to you.


 thank you 
im not avoiding any thing and i don't have any thing to hide 
i don't want any human to face what we faced
please every one ask clear questions


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

eng1omar said:


> thank you
> im not avoiding any thing and i don't have any thing to hide
> i don't want any human to face what we faced
> please every one ask clear questions


English is a very difficult language, though most native Engllish speakers don't seem to realize that, so please feel free to say you don't understand a question.

In some countries good English is considered a sign of good education, so people don't like to admit they don't understand what is being said. I hope you can relax with us and just share your thoughts without too much concern.

In return I hope you'll get what you are looking for from us.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> English is a very difficult language, though most native Engllish speakers don't seem to realize that, so please feel free to say you don't understand a question.
> 
> In some countries good English is considered a sign of good education, so people don't like to admit they don't understand what is being said. I hope you can relax with us and just share your thoughts without too much concern.
> 
> In return I hope you'll get what you are looking for from us.


This is why I have no issues explaining some of our slang and internet speak when asked.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Grimm said:


> This is why I have no issues explaining some of our slang and internet speak when asked.


Thank you, as it is I may not understand it sometimes. :dunno: Maybe it's my Norwegian heritage.


----------



## eng1omar (May 12, 2014)

thanks grimm


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> I have a daily communication challenge, as my wife's first language is not English. He may not yet understand the questions. This is easy in comparison to daily life in my household.


Geek, that may not be your problem. My wife and I have a "daily communication challenge" and we both have English as our first language. :dunno:


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Caribou said:


> Geek, that may not be your problem. My wife and I have a "daily communication challenge" and we both have English as our first language. :dunno:


Actually, I tend to joke that all couples have communication problems but my wife and I have an advantage. We KNOW we have a communication problem. LOL


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Caribou said:


> Geek, that may not be your problem. My wife and I have a "daily communication challenge" and we both have English as our first language. :dunno:


There's a rather worn out saying,"Been there done that.", but I do have those days of "communication challenge" and that's about when I go outside and speak to nature explaining my feelings.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Viking said:


> It's a saying I took for myself many years ago, it has to do with the fact that I have often done things by making my own tools when I didn't have them or could not afford them. It's figuring how to move an object that would take a machine to move it, without renting machine or paying for someone that has a machine to do it. Making do with what little I have on hand and getting the job done.


I do the same thing...

I tell people I have to: "Think like an Egyptian"

The Egyptians built the pyramids with simple tools, yet they are perfect.

You have to use your imagination to accomplish impossible tasks with the few items and resources you already have in your possession.


----------



## eng1omar (May 12, 2014)

our group assembled after the war we were not prepared before the group was me and my neighbors and the group increased by time .
according to my experiment if we were prepared as a group before the war many of our live could be save , group preparing for any future disaster is deadly important . 
for security patrolling our town is a 24/7 mission for the last 3 years and we put snipers on our high buildings also any one entering the town we make investigation with him , civil war is bad as it teached us not to trust any one and forced us to make painful decisions.http://www.survivalistboards.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=6570755


----------

